# 1Bads microskiff resto



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Sunday, I was going to drop the boat off into the garage and modify the trailer outside while the glass was curing, but between the rain and the skiff sitting too low to lay glass in, that didnt work.

busting bolts off and starting to remove the tongue.


















typical rust on anything not galvanized or SS









2x2x3/8" SS Angle to make a new crossmember 









prepped and clamped into place 22" forward of original.



















After welding with SS filler (trailer is right-side up again) I love the TIG, even if I suck at it. ;D



















Corrected hull placement, notice markings on transom for cutting out bad glass.


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Monday, I had remembered enough measurements to be able to draw up and print a full size template of what I wanted the transom to look like. For the most part it was dead accurate, other than the radii on the bottom of the hull. While my motor is a 15" I decided to go with a full 20" transom for several reasons. Mainly because I run my motors high and prop the boat to perform correctly. Secondarily, if I sell this hull, a good number of new motors are all only in 20", and cutting a transom down is much easier than adding to it.



















with all the trimmed pieces. 









I had enough 1/2" 1088 Okume leftover from my last project to do the inside layer and a few small parts. at 85 bucks a sheet I decided against buying another and just used regular marine/outdoor ply that I also had stashed. I'm not going to get into why I use ply over composite, but I will say that I believe each one has their place. I want strength in a transom, not ultra light weight.

Anyhow, between monday and tuesday nights, I got the 2 layers of transom cut and fitted in the hull, then epoxy'd together, dodged the rain, and did some more cleaning up.  

Wednesday I went ahead and cut the old rotten glass out of the transom skin. The previous owner ran an OB on this when it was rotted, and the glass was screwed up. 



















Double checking new transom straightness compared to the top of the hull. It was already dead centered and level compared to the bottom. I also went ahead and layed some Biaxial "tape" in the corners with some slow cure epoxy.










For the most part, thats where I stand right now. Last night I was itching to get the first layer of glass and transom in, but it rained from the time I got home till midnight. :'( I still think I'll be able to get some in the water pictures of it by tomorrow evening. Wish me luck.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice!!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

this boat has some great lines...can't wait to see the progress. Nice work so far.

Dave


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

[smiley=popcorn1.gif]

I'm enjoying the show,
ready for the next post.


----------



## beyondhelp (Nov 6, 2008)

Subscribing... Like the lines on that skiff. 

I also have the 15" transom. I chose to go with a jack plate instead of diggin into my transom. Mine has aluminum plate on both sides. (a previous owner worked at an aluminum fab shop)


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I'll try to get some more up tomorrow night.



> Subscribing... Like the lines on that skiff.
> 
> I also have the 15" transom. I chose to go with a jack plate instead of diggin into my transom. Mine has aluminum plate on both sides. (a previous owner worked at an aluminum fab shop)


I agree, I would have went with a jack if this transom was good, but it was compost. I still might put a JP on it, but it'll be for the setback not the lift.


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

That looks a lot like my Mitchell. It's a 1969 and still under construction. I'm very impressed with how much you have done already.


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Trust me, the neverending project is in my signature  . The 2 door Blazer I have is starting to get that way too, I'm having a tough time finding certain parts used.

Anyhow, I'm tired of fishing on the bank in the salt water, I've had the 35 for awhile now so I figured I would pick something up and just knock it out. The only thing I have bought for this is 2 yards of glass. The glass tape, epoxy, etc was all out of my "inventory". I even have enough single stages, bases and clears to do this thing about 5 times over. LOL.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Lookin good.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

I haven't posted in a while but this boat has brought me out of the woodwork. This skiff is gonna be SICK! Did you say 35hp on an 11ft boat?!  I have a 35 Johnson and I absolutely love that motor, but could imagine It'd be a handful on a boat this small, especially being tiller. I'll be watching this thread, and I expect a video when you break the microskiff.com world speed record! ;D


----------



## roob76 (Jun 13, 2008)

Lookin good. i agree, this is going to be one sick little skiff with a 35hp motor but it will be great for outrunning the thunderstorms and get back to the ramp fast.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Heck yeah! Love the pics. Keep em coming! Looks great!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

What kind of blazer parts are you looking for? I paint cars for a living so I deal with cars a lot.


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Well I got the transom bedded in last night, and a layer of Fabmat on the inside today. just the one layer of fabmat took almost 2 quarts of epoxy  it just sucks it up, but thats ok cause 1 layer should be all it needs.



> What kind of blazer parts are you looking for? I paint cars for a living so I deal with cars a lot.


Gauge bezel, cruise control harness, odd ball parts for the captains chairs, left side battery tray (from a diesel) etc. problem is with interior parts, used they are too brittle and almost always cracked. New from the dealer they are IGNORANTLY priced.

Keep in mind, its a REAL Blazer, not a minitruck S-10, so parts tend to be more scarce. Nothing I can't find, it just takes some patience.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Well I got the transom bedded in last night, and a layer of Fabmat on the inside today. just the one layer of fabmat took almost 2 quarts of epoxy  it just sucks it up, but thats ok cause 1 layer should be all it needs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's like a mini tahoe. Have you tried parts from a tahoe or silverado?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i know what your saying about over priced interior parts, i paid about $350.00 for a leather arm rest for my tahoe a few years ago.


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

It is a Tahoe, just a 2 door. Wish I could come across a nice 2 door 2WD.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

> i know what your saying about over  priced interior parts, i paid about $350.00 for a leather arm rest for my tahoe a few years ago.


You mean the fold-down armrest attached to the seat back? My wife's is cracked on top, but for that kind of money she will have to live with it! 

In the interest of saving epoxy, you could use a couple layers of 6-9 oz cloth instead of the fab mat. I could see that stuff devouring some resin! It's really overkill in most cases, unless you are just looking for a quick way to build thickness.


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

B. Lee, Absolutely. I was more curious how it would work more than anything, usually I use 1208 biax. figured with the non-flat shape of the top of the transom, it would be easier to cut the thick stuff once instead of 3 layers of the 8oz cloth I have. It also matches the original biax that the boat is made up with. Right now I'm waiting for the outside of the transom to dry.

Hopefully today I can also tackle the top of the gunnels. They look like hammered chit, the sun has gotten to them badly. They also have been shedding glass fibers into me for the past week.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > i know what your saying about over  priced interior parts, i paid about $350.00 for a leather arm rest for my tahoe a few years ago.
> 
> 
> You mean the fold-down armrest attached to the seat back?  My wife's is cracked on top, but for that kind of money she will have to live with it!
> ...


yep it was the fold down arm rest for a 99 classic tahoe. i had a local upolstery shop recover it and it looked like crap  i'm sure a bunch of circus clowns could have done better   i am a little bit of a perfectionist and wanted it to look right so i bit the bullet and paid the $$$ but thought it was crazy high just the same. the dealer informed me that they could not get the parts anymore and refered me to the vendor that supplied them with the arm rest so i contacted them and thats what i came up with


----------



## dannyo (Feb 17, 2009)

1Bad, what are you going to do to the gunwales? Mine look exactly like that.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

For interior parts, I'd go to a good upholstery shop. There are a few down here in Miami that are excellent. Better than a factory finish. 






But back to the boat, it's looking great. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Those gunwales look uncomfortable at best! I've hed that problem before myself, not fun for anyone in the boat.

I'd sand them somewhat smooth (since the roving weave is so coarse), then cover with a single layer of cloth, 6-9 oz. Easy to work with, cheap, it'll give you a nice finish, and protect you from those huge shards of roving glass fibers!


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a 4" wide 10 yard long strip of 8oz ready to go. I scrubbed them last night, should be ready to glass up tonight.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Right on, keeps the pics coming!


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Will do, I'm pleased with how this transom layed out, it looks good and matches the roven that the rest of the boat is made from.


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

Well, I am home, and depressed.  I dunked the boat tonight with the motor and light gear in it. No way in hell will I be able to fish out of it, so its for sale.  

Keep in mind the transom was still in an unfinished form, I was just curious to see how she sat, and boy does she sit right.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

how much do you want for her?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Adding some sponsons would really make this hull look great. If I had the kind of money you are asking for I would pick it up. 

Decked out with sponsons, a poling and casting platform combo. Would look sick.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

What is wrong with the hull for you? Just curious. 

Nate


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

not stable enough for my taste. for canal or flats fishing it would be fine, but if I took it where I planned on, dealing with the bigger boat wakes would be killer.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Go ahead an play with it some more, build a nice bow deck, a remote set-up, finish it out nicely and post it up on Scream and Fly as a micro speed boat.


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

she looks really good and I love the Rude, that outboard probably rocks on that boat. Have you thought about Smart Tabs SX? Give you a much more stable ride in rougher water.


----------

